# Neil Thomas, merchant navy, p&o



## Neilthomasp&o (Aug 27, 2012)

Hi, I am looking for ex shipmates of my father neil thomas, he was from tredegar in wales, i believe he was sometimes based in the shetlands? He would be in his mid 60s now. I would love to know more about his life back then. Im sure if any of you met him then he would be hard to forget


----------



## Nijinsky (Jul 20, 2012)

Sailed with A Neil Thomas out of Felixstowe and Cairnryan / Larne on P&O ferries back in the 80,s far as I remember he left to open a motor garage in South Wales.
The Neil Thomas I knew was a 3rd Engineer always wore a large moustache.If this limited info appears to be the same one contact me and I will try a be a bit more specific


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings son of Neil and welcome to* SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Neilthomasp&o (Aug 27, 2012)

*That's him!*

Oh my goodness that's him, we had a garage in Treherbert in the Rhondda Valleys. Could you email me if possible please [email protected]


----------



## kauvaka (Oct 11, 2009)

Well Nijinsky you have made Neil a very happy chappy and all within 24 hrs. Isn't SN amazing!


----------



## Nijinsky (Jul 20, 2012)

kauvaka said:


> Well Nijinsky you have made Neil a very happy chappy and all within 24 hrs. Isn't SN amazing!


Son of Neil turns out to be daughter of Neil, filled in a few blanks for her regarding her departed fathers sea life, sent photos and videos and further contact email addresses. You are so right on that SN is truly amazing.


----------

